# tips for Supertires and other slip ons



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

1>as for any tires, keep the track clean.


2> sometimes you put on a pair of tires and you have too much grip. You put on another pair and there is too much slide. So, what I have done is put 1 of each on the car and found that has helped the drive-ability of the car. because they are slip on tires, it is easy to swap them around. So you may find that 1 black supertire and 1 orange may be the ticket.

3>ovals and some road courses may benefit from a stagger setup. Again using supertires make easy to swap and test tires.

4>warped chassis: adding a bigger or small tire can fix the problem, nothing like having 4 wheels on the ground.

5>using a smaller hub than the tire ID can add a little slip differential to the car smoothing out the turns. you want a hair of slip before the hub and tire sync up.

I run mine dry, but I have heard of others that use a little oil

6>The nice thing with super tires is the rounded edge which some folks run on the inside of the hub. My testing shows they run better on the out side.
but the track and driving style is the key.

just some thoughts


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

am I having deja vu? 
LOL


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yes

I figure to put on multiple BB just to help out those that want it


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL slotking
and
thank you


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If your car has too much grip when the tires are clean try cleaning just one tire. I race with a guy that does that all of the time.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> If your car has too much grip when the tires are clean try cleaning just one tire. I race with a guy that does that all of the time.


that is why he can try another compound on the other side.
no need to remember which side to clean.

JMHO


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> that is why he can try another compound on the other side.
> no need to remember which side to clean.
> 
> JMHO


mine, just "Throw" a back tire, then do a "Spin-out" LOL :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

OH, Slotking, BIG TY 4 info :thumbsup:


----------

